# training blade



## alan (Jan 18, 2002)

looking for a training blade? check out www.deftact.com for the intimidator paint blade.


----------



## Samurai (Jan 31, 2002)

I saw a nice training blade at http://www.nolieblades.com
The problem with them are that they are $60 each.

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2002)

One of the martial arts magazines that's currently on the stands shows Erin Vunak using them. The Vunaks have a relationship with the NoLie manufacturer I believe.


----------



## alan (Jan 31, 2002)

The blade pictured at deftact.com is the one that I make and use at my studio. The cost is 4.00 plus s&h. If anyone has a question call me that the number on the web site. thanks, Alan


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *One of the martial arts magazines that's currently on the stands shows Erin Vunak using them. The Vunaks have a relationship with the NoLie manufacturer I believe. *



If the Vunaks use that training blade on a regular basis, IFAJKD may have first hand experience with them and could give us a review, whenever he gets back.  (hint hint)

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *One of the martial arts magazines that's currently on the stands shows Erin Vunak using them.*



In fact this is the March 2002 issue of Black Belt.


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 4, 2002)

The price does seem steep, but they seem to be a good quality I think I'll have to pick one up eventually.


----------



## Eniygma (Mar 5, 2002)

I bought a "nolieblade" for my school and it works great !!!! Except it is metal and you can take a beating from it...but at least you don't get really cut!! Awesome Blade!!!!

Dave
www.dayspringwesleyan.org/dma/


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 5, 2002)

The NoLie blades look nice, and it is convenient to have a visual indication of where you 'cut' a person, but we haven't had the need for that in our training.  The person who got 'cut' always acknowledges it, so there's no need for that type of marker.

As for the blade being metal, I think that's essential for training in knifework.  Not only is the feel of the training blade more realistic, but for what we do, a stiff training blade is necessary to practice most, if not all, of the disarms and control techniques.  A blade like the the one arnisandyz makes:

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=1056 

is ideal, but if it wasn't possible to obtain some sort of metal blade, a wooden blade would be a halfway decent substitute.  Rubber training blades aren't good for much at all.

Cthulhu


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 6, 2002)

Help me out here, please!
I checked your page for the intimidator training blade, but i can´t find it - what do i do wrong?
:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> "Rubber training blades aren't good for much at all."
> 
> Cthulhu [/B]





Cthulhu,

yes and no.  Rubber knives do have thier purpose.  We have not introduced you to weapon sparring yet,  things can get pretty heated and its nice to not worry so much about controlling for injury with the aluminum blades sometimes.  

Rather than using rubber however, I prefer to use lightly padded rattan, which gives the protection and are still rigid.  If you want to make some yourself, I use pipe insulation you can get at Home Depot and thin (1/2" or 3/4") rattan or PVC pipe.  Be sure the ends are padded.

You'll be amazed how your fight strategy changes when your both really trying to tag each other.  

Arnisandyz


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *The NoLie blades look nice, and it is convenient to have a visual indication of where you 'cut' a person, but we haven't had the need for that in our training.  The person who got 'cut' always acknowledges it, so there's no need for that type of marker.
> 
> Cthulhu *




I think that is the important thing.  train with people who want to make you better and vice versa.
I'd rather have a "NoLie Partner" than a "NoLie Blade"!  although marking someone up would seem like a whole lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Eniygma (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree that there is a time and place (and a purpose for everything under heaven) for rubber and metal blades. We use all of it We use "Sharkeys" hard plastic blade for disarms, etc...etc.. We use rubber of foam blades for "Defanging the cobra" (striking the weapon bearing limbs) cause after a while this leaves bruises if a hard blade was used. However, I do still think "NoLies" are good, because even if your partner acknowledges he got cut....after two minutes or so of knife fighting, can that pewrson recall every attack and tell you how (direction) and where he got hit (all over the body), I don't think so! At least with a no lie we can look at each other and tell who "won or lost" so to speak (not literally, don't read into that statement guys)....also, you can see if your blocking and movement were really effective, cause you can counts the number of cuts......and I don't know about you guys but I would do everything I can to be the one with the "LESS" amount of slash marks which translates to open wounds in real life!!! Do you feel me???!!

E


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 6, 2002)

Eniygma,

You bring up a good point.  It would be a more reliable method of recording in that sense.  In the past, we have used sharpee markers and white shirts for this reason.  (It would be nice to have the feel of a knife instead of a marker).   $60 is a bit high for me so being the cheap bastard that I am,  I think I am going to make a similar version for my own use.  I think all it is, is an aluminum blade with a felt insert on the edge which you load up with lipstick (available from my wife).  Notice I said "For my own use" with no plans to sell...I noticed copyrights and patents all over the sight.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2002)

We largely use wooden knives in Modern Arnis and in the JKD I'm studying though I'm becoming more and more convinced of the value of using metal knives after Mr. Jose's seminar. I see the value of the NoLie blade mostly in convincing non-FMA practitioners that knife fighting is harder than they think--otherwise I agree with the well-put sentiment that a NoLie Partner is better!


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 6, 2002)

I am currently studying *ITF Taekwon-Do* but at some stage would like to start a martial art that deals with and uses weapons.

Which style would you recommend?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drunken Master _
> 
> *I am currently studying ITF Taekwon-Do but at some stage would like to start a martial art that deals with and uses weapons.
> 
> Which style would you recommend? *



Can you be more specific? For knives, the Filipino and Indonesian arts are great.


----------



## alan (Mar 6, 2002)

Knifeman.dk  go to www.deftact.com look under the o.c. seminar notice banner, there should be a picture with two people using the blades.   alan


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drunken Master _
> 
> *I am currently studying ITF Taekwon-Do but at some stage would like to start a martial art that deals with and uses weapons.
> 
> Which style would you recommend? *




I am also a 2nd degree blackbelt in ITF. I think it depends on what you want to get out of it.  Do you want to do it for self defense, for tournament forms, for excersise, for study???

 In my opinion the FMA addresses weapon use in a universal format, concentrating more on movement, where in other styles, it may take years to learn one weapon, then move on to the next.  FMA also seems more combat focused. While other styles focus more on solo or forms training  with weapons, FMA does more partner drills to develop timing, sensitivity, etc and has very few if any forms (at least in our system).  As you can tell, I am a bit biased!  Cthulhu can give you a good assesment as he has learned many Okinawan weapon systems before training in Filipino Arts.

Wushu weapons also looks nice, although a bit flowery for my tastes.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2002)

From my experience, Okinawan (and similar) systems teach weapons primarily through forms.  There are very few (if any) partner drills practiced.  Any techniques that are actually practiced tend to be done in a traditional rather than realistic manner.  Furthermore, many of the weapons are not what one would normally carry.  I like playing around with my nunchaku and sai, but outside of taking them to class, I don't carry them around with me.

For me, the FMA weapons training is just much more 'alive' and realistic. Okay, the whip taught in Sayoc Kali may not exactly be a good example, but that's the exception rather than the rule 

Anyhow, like arnisandyz said, the partner drills help with sensitivity, timing, flow, range and general 'aliveness'.  The training is not static, even if you're doing a simple drill like hubud.  The simple act of changing hubud partners changes the total feel of the drill.  The concentration on the motion, and not the weapon itself, greatly increases the effectiveness of the training for me.

I love my Okinawa-te training, I love kobudo weapons and traditional Japanese weapons.  However, after getting a taste of FMA weapons training, I couldn't see training another way.  FMA weapons training is more fun and dynamic, not to mention more effective and realistic, especially in the short-term.

These are my personal opinions, of course, and should be taken as such.  If you're happy with your training, then keep at it.  That's more important than the ramblings of a loudmouth like me 

Cthulhu


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 7, 2002)

Drunken Master: I recommend that you take time out to visit the clubs in your area to find out what they offer, and also look for good partners - and good atmosphere.
I can recommend many people in the UK, try contacting Rapid Arnis or The Academy in London under Bob Breen. They both teach FMA and JKD related weponmaterial. 

Alan: Thanks i found it now - it looks interesting.

Though i am not convinced of using foam or rubber knives for training or knifefighting, I teach and fight with metal and wooden daggers for the feeling and the mental awareness. 

sincerely:asian:


----------



## alan (Mar 7, 2002)

Hi Knifeman.dk, I understand what you mean about useing foam knife for training, but with the foam you need no protection. I do use other training knives also. I do believe this knives have a part in the overall  development of one skill, be it empty hands or weapon vs weapon. And for 4.00 bucks,Hey.  alan


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 8, 2002)

Alan: well you´re right off course - it´s cheap fun, but you must know what skills you want to work at if you use foam or rubber. We have a toystore in DK and i usually call playing with foam knives a toygame. By that i mean you exercise, have fun and you can work on your evasive moves.
4 dollars - Wauw you guys get ripped off over there 

sincerely:asian:


----------



## alan (Mar 8, 2002)

knifeman.dk,

I gave you the information on the paint blades as you requested, not to be debated. I am sorry to see you think of it as cheap fun. I hope you are speaking from experience when you say that because me, my students, and my instructor all see it as an extremely valuable tool. Good luck on your seminar, I hope you are succussful. 

alan


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2002)

Bear in mind that English is not *knifeman.dk*'s first language; perhaps there is a communication issue here.


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 10, 2002)

Alan: I am sorry if i left you with a bad impression, it was not my intent. I meant that using foam knives could be a part of a good knifeexercise, to have fun while still practising your techniques - I would personally still use metal and wooden knives for any technique / fight that I either teach or practise. But that is just the way that i have been taught. I use rubber knives for working on peoples agressive sides - hitting hard with full power on mits.
I thank you for the tip on where to find the pictures etc. on the knives and maybe one day i too will learn to use them.
PS: I hope i have never said anything bad about people using foam knives - it just doesn´t work for me.

Yes, thanks my seminar went very well!

sincerely:asian:


----------



## alan (Mar 10, 2002)

Knifeman,

Thanks for clearing up your meaning. 

I would like to introduce you to the paint blade. If you are interested, log back onto our website and click onto "contact us". E-mail us your physical mailing address, and we will send you a sample. 

Alan 
Defensive Tactics


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 11, 2002)

Alan 

Thankyou I will hurry up and do so.

and afterwards I will brush up on my english.. 

sincerely:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 20, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

Ray Dionaldo has published a glimpse of how he makes his training blades.

The article is titled, "Making of a Training Blade" and it is written  Charles Kangas with photos by Ray Dionaldo.

To access the article, go to www.warriorcraft.com and select and "Making of a Trainer" hyperlink.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 20, 2002)

The article is definately worth a look.  What it doesnt bring out is what a royal pain aluminum is to work with; the stuff is very soft, clogs equipment horribly, and the grinding dust is a fire hazard.  (Things to consider when you complain about the high cost of trainers!)
Chad


----------

